# need help finding perfect icing that not so sweet



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

i'm learning how to make varition of icing lately and i have a huge problem. almost all icing made of lots of icing sugar which make icing so sweet , while my customers doesn't really like sweets that much. i fix some of the problem by adding lots of lemon juice and redusing the sugar , and making less sweet cakes . but it make another new sets problems which is the icing is not thick enough to pipe and set and another problem is not all icing i can add lemon juice to it for ex, chocolate icing, etc.the same problem also in making royal icing for cookies . last time i make icing with the perfect sweetness the icing so liquid it make a mess all over the cake .

can some one please help me >_< thanks /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## tastytart (Oct 30, 2010)

As far as I know, there isn't anything that can be done to make royal icing any less sweet. However by using frosting recipe that is based on more fat, and less sugar you can end up with a perfectly balanced frosting it is easy to spread. My personal favorite recipe is the neoclassical buttercream that can be found in the cake Bible. There are a number of variations of this recipe but that is provided there and they are all fabulous. I wish I could post it here, but I don't have permission to share it.


----------



## caker0301 (Oct 29, 2010)

Search on Italian and/or Swiss meringue buttercreams. These are much less sweet than your powdered sugar icings and I think they take flavoring very nicely. Swiss is a bit easier to make if you are not experienced in boiling sugar syrup. Our customers only get meringues or ganaches - only a few times have they requested powdered sugar buttercreams and this is usually on when its for children's cakes (they seem to like the stuff).

http://confectionarydesigns.blogspot.com


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

try white chocolate cream cheese buttercream.  I can give the recipe but it should be posted somewhere on this site


----------



## cupcakepro (Nov 24, 2010)

I have used this recipe for over 20 years. This is a professional cake decorators icing. It is not too sweet as you add a bit of salt to cut the sweet down a bit. It is a perfect balance of flavor, texture and stability.

Her is a video I posted recently to show everyone EXACTLY how to make it the right way so get volume as well as a creamy smooth texture.

Enjoy!


----------



## 13withbigdreams (Apr 2, 2010)

http://designmeacake.com has some great not-too-sweet icing recipes with videos to go with them. I love the consistency and the flavor of these icings and my family raves over how good it always comes out.

hope i've helped /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------

